# Summery green, yellow, blue



## mistella (Jun 23, 2007)

.//////


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 23, 2007)

Out to Shock was made for you!  The eyes are excellent too.


----------



## geeko (Jun 23, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## mzreyes (Jun 23, 2007)

gorgeous!! I love how you contour your cheeks. And the l/s looks HOT on you


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jun 23, 2007)

this is hot girl


----------



## lipshock (Jun 23, 2007)

Whoah, this is hot!  You look great!

You have great contouring skills!  Please teach me how to do it.  Heh.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 23, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 23, 2007)

Beautiful...do you use any base on your eyes?  Your colors look so vibrant!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 23, 2007)

WOW.
You're stunning.


----------



## Hilly (Jun 23, 2007)

Wow!!! That is beautiful!!


----------



## xJUDYx (Jun 23, 2007)

love the color placement. love the cheek/contouring. love it all!


----------



## mistella (Jun 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Beautiful...do you use any base on your eyes? Your colors look so vibrant!!_

 
I just used Bare Canvas paint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Thanks everyone!!


----------



## nyrak (Jun 23, 2007)

Wow - this is absolutely gorgeous.  Tutorial please!


----------



## macface (Jun 23, 2007)

like always very very pretty.


----------



## RobinG (Jun 24, 2007)

God do I wish you were my sister. The fun we could have palying in the makeup. Your stunning


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 24, 2007)

mistella, that's so pretty!  

:ilike:

you just inspired me to give aquadisiac another chance (i was saying to myself the other day "why did i buy this!?!)

i agree - tutorial please.  pretty pretty please.


----------



## MAC_fanatic (Jun 24, 2007)

You're soooo pretty!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 24, 2007)

this is soo lovely! well done, doll.


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 24, 2007)

you're so gorgeous! i love the colors & blending! and i SO want to buy that lipstick now!


----------



## psychobabble23 (Jun 24, 2007)

i agree. you should really do a tutorial on this! its amazing


----------



## verdge (Jun 24, 2007)

I like this look!!! I'm definitely gonna try this!!!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jun 24, 2007)

OOooooo...I'm mesmerized by this look. Love it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## faifai (Jun 24, 2007)

This is by far my favorite look of yours! It's so different and creative. Do you do anything makeup-related for work? If not, you definitely should! I can see you making a profession out of this, you're SO talented!


----------



## applefrite (Jun 24, 2007)

Very beautiful !!!


----------



## Mien (Jun 24, 2007)

Stunning, I love the color placement!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jun 24, 2007)

Oh wow. I absolutely LOVE this. So much that I saved it, haha. Creepy, I know. But I save stuff I really love. I'm a nerd like that. But yeah. Seriously, I love the makeup. And you are GORGEOUS!!!!!!


----------



## mistella (Jun 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashley_v85* 

 
_Oh wow. I absolutely LOVE this. So much that I saved it, haha. Creepy, I know. But I save stuff I really love. I'm a nerd like that. But yeah. Seriously, I love the makeup. And you are GORGEOUS!!!!!!_

 
haha that is funny, I have one of your eye makeups saved (it was like a purple smokey eye, it was from a long time ago)


----------



## entipy (Jun 24, 2007)

Pretty!


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 24, 2007)

I love everything about this!!! You are gorgeous!!!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Jun 24, 2007)

im in love with all of your fotd's...this is amazing!!


----------



## snowkei (Jun 24, 2007)

oooh this is my fav. look from u!!!amazing


----------



## Emmi (Jun 24, 2007)

Stunning look!! Please, can you make a tut???


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 24, 2007)

beautiful!


----------



## breathless (Jun 24, 2007)

that looks amazing!! wow!!


----------



## kimmy (Jun 24, 2007)

you're soo pretty, and your makeup is always absolutely flawless!


----------



## flowerhead (Jun 24, 2007)

I like the metallic effect of the eyeshadow. Think your bronzer needed a bit of blending though


----------



## MACaholic76 (Jun 24, 2007)

Wow! That looks a-m-a-z-i-n-g. Because of you I'm hunting down some GA MSF in my color!
I also love how you use shadow on the outer corner of your eyes. Very unique and just beautiful!!!


----------



## hickle (Jun 24, 2007)

That is a great look!  The eyeshadow design is unconventional and edgy.  You look like an absolute doll!


----------



## rawr_its_jax (Jun 24, 2007)

beautifull <33


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 25, 2007)

Thats hotness!


----------



## Colorqueen (Jun 25, 2007)

I absolutely LOVE this!  I wish I could remember all of these looks when it comes time to do my makeup- but I am usually so pressed for time, I can not remember a thing!

Great color combo!!!  You look wonderful.


----------



## AxBella (Jun 25, 2007)

G O R G E O  U S!! i love love love this look ! the color combo just meshes perfectly!


----------



## pinkkvintage (Jun 25, 2007)

i think i love you.


----------



## iHEARTorange (Jun 25, 2007)

this looks AWESOME. i love the way ur skin looks.


----------



## Esperanza (Jun 25, 2007)

You're such a doll! Your makeup is perfect, I love the colours placement, so original! And perfect contouring too!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 25, 2007)

Gorgeous, as always, my friend.


----------



## homaigod (Jun 25, 2007)

Love your fotd as always.
I am looking forward for you to do one tutorial some day..
=)


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 27, 2007)

i was wondering, which store did you go to to buy the armani silk?


----------



## mistella (Jun 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stephie06* 

 
_i was wondering, which store did you go to to buy the armani silk?_

 
Hey, I got it at the Giorgio Armani store at the Brea mall (in Orange County)


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 27, 2007)

girl you are just so stunning!!! xxxx


----------



## Neon_Couture (Jun 28, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## pookus (Jun 28, 2007)

both artistic and wearable - looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mistella* 

 
_Hey, I got it at the Giorgio Armani store at the Brea mall (in Orange County)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh thanks! I'm from LA (but in college in TX). Hopefully I can find a mall closer to LA when I go this summer. Thanks doll!


----------



## gigiproductions (Jun 28, 2007)

absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## MissBone (Jun 28, 2007)

this looks amazing!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jun 28, 2007)

absolutely stunning.... you are drop dead Gorgeous!


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 28, 2007)

You look so amazing - the eye, the lips, the skin/complexion EVERYTHING is fabulous. You are super talented with your skills


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 3, 2007)

i absolutely LOVE your makeup.  so gorgeous.  

how in the world do you apply your bronzer/blush/highlight.  honestly the best contouring job i have ever seen.  i'm also an asian girl and have never been able to find an MA that could get it right on me.  please advise!


----------



## stefania905 (Jul 3, 2007)

your contouring is so awesome!!!!


----------



## j_absinthe (Jul 3, 2007)

Absolutely goregous! Tut?


----------



## slvrlips (Jul 3, 2007)

gorgeous 
love your cheek contouring fabulous


----------



## pinkstiletto (Jul 7, 2007)

i was wondering what kind of eyelashes you used for this look?


----------



## bhaerynden (Jul 7, 2007)

You're so pretty, i thkin i'll try the eyes one day !


----------



## lsperry (Jul 7, 2007)

Wow...This is breath-taking beauty....I love the eyes and the color combination.


----------



## mistella (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks everyone!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkstiletto* 

 
_i was wondering what kind of eyelashes you used for this look? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i really have no idea. i usually buy most of my lashes at beauty supplies and it doesn't have a brand. it comes in a clear/blue box. sorry i couldnt help


----------



## datura-noir (Jul 9, 2007)

marvellous !!


----------



## Pink_minx (Jul 13, 2007)

omg i love these colors on you gorgeous!


----------



## slvrlips (Jul 13, 2007)

Very pretty 
Your contouring skills are fabulous


----------



## belldandy13 (Aug 9, 2007)

you are WAY TOO HOT girl!


----------



## Esperansa_b (Aug 10, 2007)

I liked your makeup too! hehe. You're so pretty. every time I see you I'm shocked. You look like a model!


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Aug 10, 2007)

*HOT!*


----------



## kimb (Aug 10, 2007)

Hottttt!!!!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 10, 2007)

So so pretty.


----------



## annielise (Aug 13, 2007)

You look breathtaking.

Can you share your shade number in the matte silk foundation?  Thanks!


----------



## BohemianSheila (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow, just wow! I love how soft it is. I can't get that l/s color to work for me. Maybe I'll have to give it another try.


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 13, 2007)

...and the hairstyle is great too


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 13, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!  I am blown away.  Gorgeous!

My "out to shock" lipstick doesn't look that good, but I don't have your gorgeous face either.


----------



## lil_kismet (Aug 13, 2007)

absolutely STUNNING work!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are you wearing Tarte Hotel Heiress bronzer or Park Ave Princess?


----------



## janwa09 (Sep 7, 2007)

You are absolutely flawless!! Love your skin, your lashes and your lips.


----------



## frocher (Sep 7, 2007)

You look lovely.


----------



## apharo86 (Sep 7, 2007)

thats beautiful!!


----------



## olgaseslo (Sep 12, 2007)

Mistella, you look wonderful!
I would like to ask you which is the lipstick that you are using not in this photo but in your member profile´s picture. It seems a peach shade and I really like it.


----------



## delidee32 (Sep 12, 2007)

Gorgeous....Simply gorgeous.


----------



## _Drugz (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow this is def. hot!


----------



## melizzle (Jan 13, 2008)

this is stunning! can u tell me what camera u used to take the pics??


----------



## Nicolah (Jan 13, 2008)

I love this.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 13, 2008)

i'm in love with your lips


----------



## kattybadatty (Jan 13, 2008)

wow absolutely gorgeous! you did a completely flawless job - I love out to shock on you!!


----------



## kattybadatty (Jan 13, 2008)

P.S. I can't find OUT TO SHOCK anywhere! Is it discontinued?? It's not on the MAC website


----------



## l1lvague (Jan 14, 2008)

so gorgeous
please do a tutorial for the forum!


----------



## MsButterfli (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kattybadatty* 

 
_P.S. I can't find OUT TO SHOCK anywhere! Is it discontinued?? It's not on the MAC website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i believe it was part of the C-Shock collection


----------



## mistella (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank you!!!

yeah It was from the Cshock collection so its sold out by now :\


----------



## mistella (Jan 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melizzle* 

 
_this is stunning! can u tell me what camera u used to take the pics??_

 
thanks, i have a fujifilm finepix z5, I have it in pink!


----------



## ShexyKristin (Jan 15, 2008)

Totally fabulous! Everything looks amazing!


----------

